# No one uses a blue King headset?



## drumbum (Oct 4, 2006)

Trying to build up my new Psychlo-x right now. Strictly a race bike, so I'm going for the "fast look". The red looks a bit faded, so I'm skipping that. Now it's either orange or blue King headset with matching Eriksen seatpost.

I've seen pictures of the orange, but haven't yet found a pic of a Moots with a blue headset. Is this taboo or something?


----------



## drewdog (Sep 22, 2005)

Here you go...
It's not a road bike, but, it's blue.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*I do... blue *



drumbum said:


> Trying to build up my new Psychlo-x right now. Strictly a race bike, so I'm going for the "fast look". The red looks a bit faded, so I'm skipping that. Now it's either orange or blue King headset with matching Eriksen seatpost.
> 
> I've seen pictures of the orange, but haven't yet found a pic of a Moots with a blue headset. Is this taboo or something?


I too decided between red and blue CK HS.... went with the blue pill.

Joe


----------



## Blackburn (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's another Moots with a blue CK...


----------

